
Qml.Net, a new approach for cross-platform .NET GUI development - mariuz
https://www.pknopf.com/post/2018-08-06-a-new-approach-for-cross-platform-net-gui-development-introducing-qml-net/
======
pknopf
Author here, I'm happy to answer any questions.

------
fjeremic
Cool project! I'm much more familiar with WPF and Qt Widgets. Is one able to
create native looking applications with Qml.Net as an alternative to WPF? I'm
currently tied to Windows but would love to be able to support a native look
and feel application on Linux and Mac as well.

~~~
pknopf
> Is one able to create native looking applications with Qml.Net as an
> alternative to WPF?

Yes. Develop once, deploy everywhere.

